# IE 10 not rendering my site correctly



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

The page in question is Portfolio.

In Firefox, clicking on a thumbnail displays the image correctly, in the space to the right, like this:










In IE 10, clicking the thumbnail takes you to Photobucket, which is where the larger images are hosted.

Anyone know what causes this and how it might be fixed?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you please post your coding for this section so we can take a better look at it?


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Could you please post your coding for this section so we can take a better look at it?


Sure. This is the coding for that image.

<td width="50%" align="center"><a href="http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f164/Peano2/radiantpics/fox1.jpg" rel="enlargeimage::click" rev="loadarea" title="Meesh R. Fink photo, copyright 2010"><img src="th/fox1_t.jpg" alt="fox" width="100" height="100" border="0"></a></td>
<td width="50%" align="center"><a href="http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f164/Peano2/radiantpics/fox2.jpg" rel="enlargeimage::click" rev="loadarea"><img src="th/fox2_t.jpg" alt="fox" width="100" height="100" border="0"></a></td>


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving thread from IE to Web Forum.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Corday said:


> Moving thread from IE to Web Forum.


Thank you. 

Additional info: Using the Fire IE add-on with Firefox, I find that the page in question displays correctly for all previous versions of IE back to 7. IE 10 is where the problem occurs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, I didn't notice this got moved.

Looks like an issue with maybe the CSS.

Have you tried changing this: 
enlargeimage::click

To this:
enlargeimage:click


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I didn't notice this got moved.
> 
> Looks like an issue with maybe the CSS.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just gave that a try, but with that change, the thumbnail wouldn't display at all. Looked it was trying to access the image at Photobucket again, but it didn't display.

The other thumbs (with enlargeimage::click) opened in Photobucket as before.

Very puzzling. This is only with IE 10. All the earlier versions display correctly, in the area to the right of the thumbs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be a bug in IE 10 CSS3 and HTML5 rendering.

This looks more like a CSS error then anything.

By the way something super simple such as a comma could cause a problem.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It may be a bug in IE 10 CSS3 and HTML5 rendering.
> 
> This looks more like a CSS error then anything.
> 
> By the way something super simple such as a comma could cause a problem.


I agree. The most telling fact seems to be that I don't know of display problems in any other browser, nor any earlier version of IE. If there's a bug, it would seem to be in IE 10.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What I would suggest in the mean time is to create a [If IE] code area so IE 10 users will be able to use the site.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What I would suggest in the mean time is to create a [If IE] code area so IE 10 users will be able to use the site.


I don't have the technical skills to do that. Someone else built the site. I only know how to add and remove images, add and edit text, and other simple chores. I did put a note on that page warning IE 10 users of the problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Someone else built the site.


Contact them asking them to fix the issue.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Contact them asking them to fix the issue.


I tried a few months ago when I needed a new site built. Saw a notice on her website saying she's not taking on any new projects. And it's still there.

I'm more inclined to just let the IE 10 users deal with it. Firefox is always available. I wouldn't use IE if Microsoft paid me to.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly I enjoy IE and wouldn't use any other browser. Something to take note for a website owner is IE is the worlds largest used browser.

But that option for your website is up to you.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Honestly I enjoy IE and wouldn't use any other browser. Something to take note for a website owner is IE is the worlds largest used browser.
> 
> But that option for your website is up to you.


You like it, you use it. I think it sucks big-time. If there were any way I could get Microsoft entirely out of my life, I would do it in a heartbeat ... and there are many millions who share my sentiments on that point.


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

The problem has been neither solved nor resolved. It is typical of the Microsoft mentality to declare problems "solved" when they and their abysmal software are the cause of a problem they can't solve.

The. Problem. Is. Not. Solved.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

clicking the backward compatibility icon fixes the problem.

Got to love it when the site(s) do not keep up with the latest browsers fast enough


----------



## Peano (Jun 9, 2009)

Tomshawk said:


> Got to love it when the site(s) do not keep up with the latest browsers fast enough


Got to love it when Microsucks has to put a reverse gear on its software to make it work properly.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

At least they put a reverse gear for sites that haven't caught up yet.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I know the issue and its fixable...

You need to add the following after the "<head>" line..

<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">


So it would look like this (no comments between the head and meta tag please)


<head>
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">


----------

